# Takheave 31 and Takheave 32 ??



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello all fellow-sailors,

I have a few questions about the following.

When the disaster of the Herald of Free Enterprise occurs, during the salvage they used special barges
with pulling winches. The whole "pulling-barge" 
consists of an ingenius system of pulleys and 
block-systems.

I believe the names of the two barges was Takheave 31 and Takheave 32, but I'm not sure about that.

Does anyone have more information about this ? Maybe some pictures as well ?

Thanks in advance.

Johan vd Slik


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Johan Here is a website which has some details from the salvage company Scaldis who were involved in the lifting of the Herald of Free Enterprise.
They tell you how it was done as Scaldis were involved with Smit in the operation, I believe Takheave are Smits.

http://www.gentlemedia.nl/scaldis/salvage.htm 

gives you some photos and if you read their website it has some good photos of how this is done.

Don


----------



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Don, this will help a lot !


----------



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Picture and shot video footage Takheave 31*

Hello,

Last day I found a picture of the Takheave 31 and I even found a short video footage of the salvage of the Herald of Free Enterprise.
You see the appearance of the Takheave 31 passing by right at the beginning of this video.

And here is the link of the short video.
http://www.123video.nl/playvideos.asp?MovieID=710420


Johan van der Slik


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I and the Missus were at sea on the Olau ferry coming back to Vlissingen the night the Herad sank. The two taklifts are identical sheerlegs SWT about 400T each.


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi,
The hydraulic pulley system used on Takheave 31 / 32 was devised for the salvage of the wreck of the Betelgeuze - termed the Salvage of the Century. The film on this salvage shows extensively how the spread was made up.
Job (TugDoc)


----------



## seapirate555 (Jul 14, 2010)

Takheave 32 under tow by Smit-Lloyd 11.
Source: http://www.smit-lloyd.com (Dutch language)


----------

